# Orient 200m Auto



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I got this yesterday from Hari (Ventura), he's lent it to me as I was keen to see what it was like before I decided whether or not to buy it - many thanks indeed Hari :thumbup:

The specification is pretty much par for the course for a Japanese 200m automatic divers watch:

Screw down crown? ..... Yes.

Screw on caseback? ..... Yes.

Mineral crystal? ..... Yes.

200m depth rating? .... Yes.

Automatic only mechanical movt? .... Yes.

Extreme value for money? ...... Yes.

Even though it doesn't really offer anything new specification wise this is a very nice watch indeed (as are all the Orients I've owned/seen). It seems to be very well made & finished & it's keeping very good time (it's lost about 3 seconds to the PRS18Q I set it to yesterday) & the lume seems to be pretty good too. It's in the looks & details of the watch where it starts to become more than just another Japanese 200m auto only diver.

For example: the dial isn't a flat, matte black but has a slight satiny sheen to it. It's not a true black either but more of a very dark charcoal grey (I think :huh. The crystal is domed & follows the curve of the bezel, the insert of which will no doubt prove to be a scratch magnet & impossible to replace ! The lugs rise up & very slightly shroud the edge of the bezel & the case shape itself is lovely having a sort of elongated look but it's still quite chunky too - it's a classy looking watch & a few of my friends made positive comments about it when they saw it for the first time yesterday. I like the date only dial & the hands are excellent too with a chunky arrow hour hand & a long minute mark reaching minute hand. The red tipped second hand matches the "200m" script on the dial & these are the only splashes of colour on the whole watch (the rest of it being black/grey/white/silver). The bracelet, by the way, is a solid link jobbie that matches the watch well, however my bracelet sizing tool is kapput so I've put it on a rubber Morrellato strap that's been in my spares box ages waiting the right watch to come along - I think it may just have done so!

In short then it's nothing new but has enough features to make it an interesting, & very good looking, addition to my collection. In case you can't tell ........... I like it


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Side shot showing the raised lugs, domed crystal & curved bezel insert


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Last photo - for now - many thanks for looking


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Very nice. I like the clear dial and the hands. :thumbsup:


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

thunderbolt said:


> Very nice. I like the clear dial and the hands. :thumbsup:


What he said  - It's also a little bit different too ... Paul :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2008)

Nice one Paul


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`m very impressed with mine :thumbup:

*Orient CER1A001B0 21 Jewels*


----------



## julian (Jun 3, 2003)

Is the lume good on these ?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thats really nice Paul, I love the way the bezel shares the curve of the xtal...

Good catch...


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

That is nice Paul, I like how it doesn't have that silly button at two o' clock to change the date like the other Orient divers seem to have. I want one!


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

It's an excellent watch. It sort of reminds me a bit of the shape of a PO. A lot cheaper too  Cool review Paul and wear it in health.


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Not bad, but too many design cues from Blancpain's Fifty Fathoms, well IMHO ..


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

jasonm said:


> Thats really nice Paul, I love the way the bezel shares the curve of the xtal...


:yes:


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Ooh nice Paul mate. Is the bezel ceramic?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> Ooh nice Paul mate. Is the bezel ceramic?


Hmm, well the bezel's different, as are the hands, the dial's similar but the date's in a different place, not sure of the case shape as I can't see it clearly in the photo (which is excellent bythe way) & the prices are, no doubt, huuuugely different - there's no doubting which one I'd like to own but I haven't got thousands to spend ona watch I could probably buy 100 Orients for the price of the Blancpain!!

Hi Paul - the bezel on the Orient's not acrylic but has the usual printed insert - it's a cool chape though. When I get a spare second or three I'll pop up with it


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

PhilM said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Thats really nice Paul, I love the way the bezel shares the curve of the xtal...
> ...


mmmmm

What they said :tongue2:


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > Ooh nice Paul mate. Is the bezel ceramic?
> ...


Cool

Gimme a yr n i may have new Rolex out of hock.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

VinceR said:


> Not bad, but too many design cues from Blancpain's Fifty Fathoms, well IMHO ..


Oh bugger, another watch I`ll have to stop wearing because it looks vaguely like another :wallbash:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mutley said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > jasonm said:
> ...


One of the things that attracted me to it


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

jasonm said:


> Thats really nice Paul, I love the way the bezel shares the curve of the xtal...
> 
> Good catch...


Just like a Casio then... 










...and shares a similar sweep tip too!


----------

